# SXmini SL Class and Odin 100



## einad5 (9/11/20)

I would like to hear everyone's opinions on these devices. I am trying to decide if it will work as a daily driver for me, a dual 18650 device lasts me about a day in the case of my paranormal, my geekvape Gbox a bit less thatn a day. How would a single 21700 compare, would it last the whole day, or would I need to swap batteries?

I would also love some thoughts in the SL Class vs the Odin 100. What I like about the odin is it seems like there is a piece of protective plastic over the screen so juice has a harder time getting in there.

I also tend to be a bit rough on my devices, not abusive, but because its almost constantly used I tend to be hard on a paint job, also a tumble happens every now or then.

In your opinion would either of these choices work for me or should I rather look at something else, more in the dual 18650 form factor?


----------



## Kiai (9/11/20)

I vape my Odin at 90 watt. I make use of the Samsung 21700 4000mah batteries. One battery will not last me the whole day but I normally don’t exceed 2 batteries a day. Because I vape at 90 watts the battery is too weak for a full hit around 50% power. So the battery is not flat but I replace it and recharge. 

I take my vape with me everywhere so it takes a hammering. After 2 months my Odin does not have any scratches. The finish is good but believe the dna75 version has a better finish. I simply love the single battery mods it feels good in the hand.

I cannot comment on the SL as I have not tried it. Let’s hope the finish is as good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (9/11/20)

SL Class and Odin IMHO are going to be to delicate and will get dents in the chassis of the mod which will effect the battery going in and out, I would rather recommend something like a Geekvape Aegis or for single21700 device you can get a VV Jackaroo or wait for the new Forz from Vaporesso

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> SL Class and Odin IMHO are going to be to delicate and will get dents in the chassis of the mod which will effect the battery going in and out, I would rather recommend something like a Geekvape Aegis or for single21700 device you can get a VV Jackaroo or wait for the new Forz from Vaporesso


I agree, both the Odin and SX are on the “fancy” side and not mods you want to bang around. If you want a single 21700 the Aegis max looks like a pretty awesome mod. The “protective layer” on the Dovpo screens is just a film, like you get on a new phone. The other option is to look for something like a Vaporstorm Puma, or Tesla WYE. They are lightweight, can take a beating and you should be able to pick them up cheap. That way you can have a bang-around mod, and use the spare cash towards something “nice” for when you are home etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiccoS (10/11/20)

I agree, you don't want to bash these around. I cannot comment on the Odin 100 but I own both the SL Class and the Odin DNA75 and both are lovely mods. I enjoy a build around 0.28(65W) - 0.40(40W) and I feel the SL Class battery lasts longer than the DNA75 running the same build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/11/20)

I agree Jai Haze talks out his arse the YiHi chip devices are great on battery life, out of the SL Class, Odin Mini and Odin 100 the SL Class also is the toughest cookie i could see the battery doors for a start coming a cropper with a few drops with the Odin's, all nice devices with my favourite being the Odin Mini but based on your requirements not that suitable if i dropped mine i think i would cry  I agree with others the Aegis Max would be your best solution and if you find it doesn't quite last you a day it always leaves me scratching my head the issue people have with just carrying around a spare battery in a battery tube! i would rather have one battery (in something suitable) barely weighing anything in one pocket and a compact single battery device in another rather than lumping around a dual battery device. I now won't even take dual battery devices out with me that i am testing due to conversations with smokers who are put off trying vaping because they think they look like bricks!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## einad5 (10/11/20)

Timwis said:


> I agree Jai Haze talks out his arse the YiHi chip devices are great on battery life, out of the SL Class, Odin Mini and Odin 100 the SL Class also is the toughest cookie i could see the battery doors for a start coming a cropper with a few drops with the Odin's, all nice devices with my favourite being the Odin Mini but based on your requirements not that suitable if i dropped mine i think i would cry  I agree with others the Aegis Max would be your best solution and if you find it doesn't quite last you a day it always leaves me scratching my head the issue people have with just carrying around a spare battery in a battery tube! i would rather have one battery (in something suitable) barely weighing anything in one pocket and a compact single battery device in another rather than lumping around a dual battery device. I now won't even take dual battery devices out with me that i am testing due to conversations with smokers who are put off trying vaping because they think they look like bricks!!!!



I already get funny looks from my wife if I have a vape, phone and keys in my pocket, putting an extra 21700 in there might lead to me sleeping on the couch. Thanks for all the feedback, thanks for all the feedback, what got me thinking down this path was the SL class from the esigstore for R1500, which isn't too much more than what the aegis max costs, but then I remembered the odin 100 costs about the same. 

I love the feedback from everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/11/20)

einad5 said:


> I already get funny looks from my wife if I have a vape, phone and keys in my pocket, putting an extra 21700 in there might lead to me sleeping on the couch. Thanks for all the feedback, thanks for all the feedback, what got me thinking down this path was the SL class from the esigstore for R1500, which isn't too much more than what the aegis max costs, but then I remembered the odin 100 costs about the same.
> 
> I love the feedback from everyone.


In that case, I would absolutely suggest the very pocket-friendly Hammer of God XL and Valhalla RDA combo!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (10/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> In that case, I would absolutely suggest the very pocket-friendly Hammer of God XL and Valhalla RDA combo!


Stellar choice mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## einad5 (10/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> In that case, I would absolutely suggest the very pocket-friendly Hammer of God XL and Valhalla RDA combo!



I love a good bulge in the pocket, don't give me ideas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

